# Felt F2 / FC sizing



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

Team is getting Felt FCs and without a bike to test had to order blind. Im 5ft 11 with around a 34 inseam (normal build all around) so I ordered the 56. Coming off a Cervelo Soloist 54 and find it a little small. Comparing the 54 Cervelo and 56 Felt F2 top tube specs it appears my Felt will have a 10mm or so longer top tube. The 54 felt was a little shorter than the 54 Cervelo from what I can tell (top tube shorter). Hope I made the right choice.

Anybody else around 5ft 11 ridng a F series 56? Saw one posting on another thread where a guy was 6ft riding a 56 but wanted to poll more riders. Cant find much of anything regarding Felt bike fitting on the net.


----------



## jroche1133 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just got a 56 F3. I'm 5'11 and it seems to fit me just fine.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm 5'11" and my Felt F2 fits great. However my inseam is 32".


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm 6'0" and was fit at a Felt dealer for a F75. Tried a 58cm but it was a little to big and I got the 56cm. Love it.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 F3


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm 6', inseam 33", and my 56 fits great. You should have no problem.


----------

